# Email Login problem



## nousherahmed

I use an email account provided by a private company. Say, the email address is: [email protected]. (Assume that the name of my company is Bla Bla company). 

In the address bar, I have to type mail.blabla.com to login to my account. A webpage appears. Email address and password are typed. But, after logging in, only old emails of 2020 are shown. No email of current year (2021) is shown. How can I solve this problem?

I have used some apps such mail ru. Using those apps, I cannot log in at all. 

Please help me.


----------



## Corday

Might just be the provider having trouble shifting to 2022. It has happened before. If not, start in Safe Mode with Networking and if it works, find the app causing the problem.


----------



## johnwill

Contact the company that provides the email server, that's where I'd start.


----------



## SpywareDr

Try pinging the email server. For example:

ping mail.blabla.com​
(Where "mail.blabla.com" is the name of your email server of course).


----------

